# pavarotti-sabani 10 a 0



## Old mr.perfect (7 Settembre 2007)

torto leggo in chi, per non so quale ragione, maggiormente considera pavarotti rispetto sabani.
il primo, tenore d'internazionale fama
il secondo, personaggio dello spettacolo di fama nazionale
diversi, ovviamente, i livelli dei due personaggi
non trovo giusto, però, che per il primo si faccia lutto cittadino, speciali televisivi, cerimonia religiosa funebre in diretta (forse in eurovisione?!) con tanto di passaggio dei fumi tricolori lasciati dalla pattuglia acrobatica nazionale
di vera ingiustizia si sta parlando
forse, sabani, per aver più importanza non avrebbe dovuto lasciare la terrena vita poche ore prima del tenore
perchè la morte di pavarotti, sembra aver "cancellato" quella di sabani


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

*Mr. Perfect*

Non è l'Uomo che si intende ricordare, ma l'interprete, l'attore, l'artista.

Credo che sia questo il motivo per cui lo spazio dedicato è di segno diverso .


Non scriverlo nemmeno quel 0 a 10.

Diventiamo irriguardosi noi stessi se lo facciamo, pur avendo colto perfettamente la tua intenzione.


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2007)

I morti sono tutti uguali..ma è chiaro che mentre il primo aveva doti innegabili di artista e meriti unanimamente riconosciuti (quello di aver reso popolare la lirica), il secondo era un uomo comune.
Al di là dei giudizi che possono essere dati sull'uomo privato...


----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Settembre 2007)

*iris*



Iris ha detto:


> I morti sono tutti uguali..ma è chiaro che mentre il primo aveva doti innegabili di artista e meriti unanimamente riconosciuti (quello di aver reso popolare la lirica), il secondo era un uomo comune.
> Al di là dei giudizi che possono essere dati sull'uomo privato...


di privato non voglio parlare 
perchè anche il tenore in passato ha dovuto pagare


----------



## Mari' (7 Settembre 2007)

*'A livella*

Diceva Toto':
*
*Sti ppagliacciate 'e ffanno sulo 'e vive:nuje simmo serie...appartenimmo à morte!


ps Pavarotti ha rappresentato il made in Italy all'astero, mentre Sabani no ... tutto "IMMAGINE" pubblica.


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

*diceva totò*



Mari' ha detto:


> Diceva Toto':
> 
> Sti ppagliacciate 'e ffanno sulo 'e vive:nuje simmo serie...appartenimmo à morte!
> 
> ...


_'Qui dorme in pace il nobile marchese
signore di Rovigo e di Belluno
ardimentoso eroe di mille imprese
morto l'11 maggio del'31'_

_'O stemma cu 'a curona 'ncoppa__ a tutto...
...sotto 'na croce fatta 'e lampadine;
tre mazze 'e rose cu 'na lista 'e lutto:
cannele,cannelotte e sei lumine._

_Proprio azzeccata 'a tomba 'e stu signore
nce stava 'n 'ata tomba piccerella,
abbandunata,senza manco un fiore;
pe' segno,sulamente 'na crucella._

_E ncoppa 'a croce appena se liggeva:
'Esposito Gennaro - netturbino':
guardannola,che ppena me faceva
stu muorto senza manco nu lumino!_


----------



## Mari' (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> _'Qui dorme in pace il nobile marchese
> signore di Rovigo e di Belluno
> ardimentoso eroe di mille imprese
> morto l'11 maggio del'31'_
> ...


Magnifica! L'ha postata giorni fa Bruja

http://www.antoniodecurtis.com/poesia8.htm


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*già*

Perciò, stamme a ssentì... nun fa' 'o restivo, 
suppuorteme vicino - che te 'mporta?
Sti ppagliacciate 'e ffanno sulo 'e vive: 
nuje simmo serie... appartenimmo â morte!"


----------



## triceco (7 Settembre 2007)

*chiedesi traduzione*

Chiedesi traduzione di ciò che è stato scritto. Sono originario del nord e questo dialetto non lo capisco. Grazie.


----------



## Mari' (7 Settembre 2007)

triceco ha detto:


> Chiedesi traduzione di ciò che è stato scritto. Sono originario del nord e questo dialetto non lo capisco. Grazie.


Perciò, stamme a ssentì... nun fa' 'o restivo, 
suppuorteme vicino - che te 'mporta?
Sti ppagliacciate 'e ffanno sulo 'e vive: 
nuje simmo serie... appartenimmo â morte!


Appunto, ascoltami ... non insistere,
sopportami come vicino - che te ne frega?
Queste pagliacciate le fanno solo i vivi:
noi siamo seri... apparteniamo alla morte!


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2007)

triceco ha detto:


> Chiedesi traduzione di ciò che è stato scritto. Sono originario del nord e questo dialetto non lo capisco. Grazie.


sei amico di perfect?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*????*



triceco ha detto:


> Chiedesi traduzione di ciò che è stato scritto. Sono originario del nord e questo dialetto non lo capisco. Grazie.


Sono anch'io del nord, ma "A' livella" di Totò è patrimonio nazionale ed è comprensibilissima!


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

*Traduzione*



triceco ha detto:


> Chiedesi traduzione di ciò che è stato scritto. Sono originario del nord e questo dialetto non lo capisco. Grazie.


Ogni anno, il due novembre, c'è l'usanza
per i defunti andare al Cimitero:
Ognuno deve aver questa 'creanza';
ognuno deve aver questo pensiero.

Ogni anno, puntualmente, in questo giorno,
di questa triste e mesta ricorrenza,
anch' io ci vado, e con dei fiori adorno,
il loculo marmoreo a zia Vincenza.

Quest'anno m' è capitata un' avventura...
dopo d' aver compiuto il triste omaggio.
Madonna! Se ci penso... e che paura!
Ma poi feci  un tutt 'uno d' animo e coraggio.

Il fatto è questo, statemi a sentire:
si avvicinava l'ora di chiusura:
io, disinvolto e calmo, stavo per uscire
buttando un occhio a qualche sepoltura.

'Qui dorme in pace il nobile marchese
signore di Rovigo e di Belluno
ardimentoso eroe di mille imprese
morto l'11 maggio del'31'

Lo stemma con la corona  in sopra a tutto...
...sotto una croce con le lampadine
tra mazzi di rose e co' 'na striscia a lutto:
candele, candelotti e sei lumini.

Proprio attaccata alla tomba di questo signore
ci stava una tomba piccoletta,
abbandonata, senza neanche un fiore;
per simbolo soltanto una crocetta.

E sulla croce appena si leggeva:
'Esposito Gennaro -netturbino-':
guardandola che pena mi faceva
quel morto senza neanche un lumicino!

Questa è la vita! tra me e me pensavo...
chi ha avuto tanto e chi non ha mai niente!
Questo povero uomo si aspettava
che pure all'altro mondo era pezzente?

Mentre 'fantasticavo' il mio pensiero
si era già fatta quasi mezzanotte,
ed io rimasi chiuso prigioniero
'muort 'e paur'...dinanzi ai candelotti

Tutto ad un tratto, che vedo da lontano?
Due ombre avvicinarsi dalla parte mia...
Pensai: 'questo fatto a me 'mi' pare strano...
Son sveglio...dormo, oppure è fantasia?

Altro che fantasia; era il Marchese:
'c'o' tubbo,'a caramella e c'o' pastrano;'
quell'altro appresso a lui un brutto 'arnese'
tutto fetente e con la scopa in mano.

E quello certamente è Don Gennaro..
il morto poverello ''o scupatore'.
In questo fatto non ci vedo chiaro:
son morti e si ritirano a quest'ora?

Potevano star da me quasi di un palmo,
quando il Marchese si fermò di botto,
si gira  disinvolto...calmo calmo,
e dice a Don Gennaro: 'Giovanotto!

Da Voi vorrei saper,vile carogna,
con quale ardire e come avete osato
di farvi seppellir,per mia vergogna,
accanto a me che sono blasonato!
La casta è casta e va,si,rispettata,
ma Voi perdeste il senso e la misura;
la Vostra salma andava,si,inumata;
ma seppellita nella spazzatura!
Ancora oltre sopportar non posso
la Vostra vicinanza puzzolente,
fa d'uopo,quindi,che cerchiate un fosso
tra i vostri pari,tra la vostra gente'

'Signor Marchese, non è colpa mia,
io non vi avrei mai fatto questo torto
mia moglie è stata a far 'sta fesseria
io che potevo far se ero morto?

Se fossi vivo vi farei contento,
piglierei la mia 'cassetta' con le ossa
e proprio ora, in questo momento
entrerei dentro qualch' altra fossa'.

'E cosa aspetti,oh turpe malcreato,
che l'ira mia raggiunga l'eccedenza?
Se io non fossi stato un titolato
avrei già dato piglio alla violenza!'

'Fammi vedere..pigliala 'sta violenza..
in verità Marche' mi so' stancato
di te sentir; e se perdo la pazienza
mi scordo che son morto e son mazzate!...

Ma chi ti credi d'essere tu...Dio?
Qua dentro, vuoi capir che siamo uguali?...
Morto sei tu e morto son pur io;
ognuno come un altro è tale e quale'.

'Lurido porco!...Come ti permetti
paragonarti a me ch'ebbi natali
illustri,nobilissimi e perfetti,
da fare invidia a Principi Reali?'.

Quale Natale, Pasqua, Epifania!!!
Ti vuoi mettere in testa e nel cervello
che sei malato ancor di fantasia?...
La morte sai cos'è?...è una livella

Un re, un magistrato, un grande uomo,
entrando qui oltre questo cancello, ha fatto il conto
d' aver perso tutto, la vita e anche il suo nome:
tu non lo hai fatto ancora questo conto?

Perciò, stammi a sentir...non 'fa' 'o restivo',
sopportami vicino, che t'importa?
'Ste pagliacciate le fanno solo i vivi:
noi siamo seri...'appartenimmo a' morte!'


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

scusate ma il paragone neanche si pone. Un'artista immenso, universale e con alcuni meriti innegabili e conociuto in tutto il mondo. se morisse bush e il presidente del turkmenistan sarebbe la stessa cosa? non credo............ 

	
	
		
		
	


	












con tutto il rispetto per Gigi Sabani, mi sembra irrispettoso il paragone per Pavarotti.


----------



## Bruja (7 Settembre 2007)

*Forse....*

Credo che l'intenzione di mr.perfect fosse solo di rilevare che la scomparsa di Sabani è stata subito coperta come notizia da quella di Pavarotti.
Non si tratta di chi era meglio o di cosa abbiano fatto ma della reale conoscenza dell'artista.... Sabani era un artista molto bravo, ma nazionale, Pavarotti era oltre che un grande tenore una persona che ha reso la lirica e la sua comprensione molto vicina sia alle nuove generazioni che ai melomani. Le sue serate un po' pittoresche ma planetarie hanno permesso, oltre a creare molte fondazioni benefiche a diffondere tra l'altro la lingua italiana, escluso Wagner e qualche autore francese l'opera è l'italiano in musica.
Voi non avete idea, anche se l'inglese è la lingua universale quanto italiano debbano imparare tutti gli addetti ai lavori.... non solo i libretti d'opera ma tutte la annotazioni degli autori sono in italiano.........ed in italiano le hanno usate tutti indistintamente da Mozart a Strauss.
Non esistono sostituti di: pianissimo, fortissimo, con dolcezza (da cui erroneamente il nome della Rice in Condoleza), crescendo, diminuendo etc.... e non hanno sostituti. Sembra una scioccheza ma se non si impara l'italiano non si canta l'opera..... ed il suo rilancio in tutto il mondo ha creato sacche di allievi della nostra meravigliosa lingua.
Insomma non il personaggio, non la grancassa, ma l'arte e la diffusione di tutto questo è in parte dovuto a questo affabile tenore.
Il resto, la vita privata e le scelte......... sono appunto cose private. 
Detto questo ho sempre stimato Sabani un vero artista ed un imitatore di vecchia scuola dove per vecchia intendo quella irraggiungibile di Alighiero Noschese, il maestro di tutti.
Bruja


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Vorrei anche dire che è stato anche travisato il significato della poeia di Antonio De Curtis.
Qui non si parla di accostare due persone per mero livello sociale, ma si parla di arte e di meriti non di diritti acquisiti per nascita.
Sempre con tutto il rispetto per Sabani che, mi spiace , bruja tu accosti a Noschese... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   .
Noschese se chiudevi gli occhi per il 90% delle volte non riconoscevi se fosse l'imitatore o la persona titolare della voce, con sabani era per il 90% il contrario...

insisto, mi spiace per l'uomo Sabani ma qui si piange un'artista e una personalità planetaria....il paragone fra le due perdite mi sembra ancora irrispettoso.....


----------



## Bruja (7 Settembre 2007)

*Eppure.....*



@lex ha detto:


> Vorrei anche dire che è stato anche travisato il significato della poeia di Antonio De Curtis.
> Qui non si parla di accostare due persone per mero livello sociale, ma si parla di arte e di meriti non di diritti acquisiti per nascita.
> Sempre con tutto il rispetto per Sabani che, mi spiace , bruja tu accosti a Noschese...
> 
> ...


 
Vengo da leggere un articolo che dice che in Italia le visite nel sito si Sabani sono più numerose di quelle di Pavarotti.
Bruja

p.s. Quanto all'imitatore..... non discuto, c'erano imitazione che a Sabani venivano meglio o peggio di altre ..... ma paragonato a quelli odierni mi pare ci sia poco da stare allegri........!!??


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vengo da leggere un articolo che dice che in Italia le visite nel sito si Sabani sono più numerose di quelle di Pavarotti.
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. Quanto all'imitatore..... non discuto, c'erano imitazione che a Sabani venivano meglio o peggio di altre ..... ma paragonato a quelli odierni mi pare ci sia poco da stare allegri........!!??


Fiorello è già meglio devo dire e alcune imitazioni di Paola Cortellesi sono buone....altri odierni sinceramente non ne conosco....


----------



## Bruja (7 Settembre 2007)

*Appunto....*



@lex ha detto:


> Fiorello è già meglio devo dire e alcune imitazioni di Paola Cortellesi sono buone....altri odierni sinceramente non ne conosco....


 
Sia come sia c'è poco da stare allegri........... su Fiorello posso solo dire che imita più di "naso" che di gola e per quanto perfetto "sotto" si sente sempre Fiorello.
Certe imitazioni vengono bene anche a Teocoli per cui credo che ogni artista abbia le proprie eccellenze.
Bruja


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sia come sia c'è poco da stare allegri........... su Fiorello posso solo dire che imita più di "naso" che di gola e per quanto perfetto "sotto" si sente sempre Fiorello.
> Certe imitazioni vengono bene anche a Teocoli per cui credo che ogni artista abbia le proprie eccellenze.
> Bruja


boh,l'imitazione di camilleri mi sembra inequivocabilmente perfetta....e almeno mi fa ridere. Sabani non c'è mai riuscito...RIP....


----------



## Bruja (7 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> boh,l'imitazione di camilleri mi sembra inequivocabilmente perfetta....e almeno mi fa ridere. Sabani non c'è mai riuscito...RIP....


Camilleri non era un'imitazione ma uno sbrodolamento vocale  

	
	
		
		
	


	












    comunque devo darti atto che è esilarante, ma io trovo esilarante anche l'originale !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Camilleri non era un'imitazione ma uno sbrodolamento vocale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh si hai ragione Camilleri è già una macchietta di suo in effetti........


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

*la mia*

La mia sulla questione è che non si può far la classifica delle morti...
Personalmente sono stata colpita più dalla morte di un uomo di 54 anni sano che di un uomo di 72 malato da tempo... 
Però la "notizia" non viene dal valore della persona. Se muoio io lo dice il TG locale, eppure io "valgo"..
La notizia la fa il valore dell'arte non dell'uomo... Tra duecento anni la gente saprà chi fu pavarotti, qualche nostalgico della tv archeologica saprà chi fu sabani, nessuno, ma nessuno prorprio saprà nulla di rita...


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> La mia sulla questione è che non si può far la classifica delle morti...
> Personalmente sono stata colpita più dalla morte di un uomo di 54 anni sano che di un uomo di 72 malato da tempo...
> Però la "notizia" non viene dal valore della persona. Se muoio io lo dice il TG locale, eppure io "valgo"..
> La notizia la fa il valore dell'arte non dell'uomo... Tra duecento anni la gente saprà chi fu pavarotti, qualche nostalgico della tv archeologica saprà chi fu sabani, nessuno, ma nessuno prorprio saprà nulla di rita...


infatti io piango gli artisti e non gli uomini, che non conoscevo. e piango più pavarotti, artista grandioso....scusate.....


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> infatti io piango gli artisti e non gli uomini, che non conoscevo. e piango più pavarotti, artista grandioso....scusate.....


esatto... voglio dire che trovo normale che la morte di sabani sia oscurata da quella di pavarotti, anche se trovo che sia molto più tragica la prima, per l'età...


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> esatto... voglio dire che trovo normale che la morte di sabani sia oscurata da quella di pavarotti, anche se trovo che sia molto più tragica la prima, per l'età...


ok umanamente hai ragione, non c'è dubbio...


----------



## Old fay (8 Settembre 2007)

Spero di non morire insieme ad un personaggio famoso altrimenti offuscherei il suo ricordo..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   !!!!!!!!!! Finalmente ho trovato un motivo per ridere qui sul forum...!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Settembre 2007)

Ehi, lassu'...Sarebbe possibile crepare  nel silenzio generale please?

​


----------



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ehi, lassu'...Sarebbe possibile crepare  nel silenzio generale please?
> 
> ​



Eh bisogna avere culo anche nel morire  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... e' sempre una questione di fortuna, solo un po, quel tanto che basta ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quinti prendiamo nota:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AI96e1vGvpk&mode=related&search=


----------

